# IH Backhoe tranmission issue



## raymond basford (Jun 24, 2018)

oping fo some info. I have an international backhoe, on hood it is labeled 2500B however it looks like it has been painted and relettered. My problem is two fold,the tractor started acting like clutch was slipping.but if you revved the engine up it would kick in and move with lots of power'it has a shuttle shift and at first only did it in reverse, I have change both the transmission and hydrolic filters.In the procees of trying to find filters i was told that the 2500B didn't have a transmission filter or shutttle shift. Please help me identify this machine. Found old registraton with VID number 2340105U204546X and this macthes the plate on clutch side of transmission


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Post photos of the complete tractor, and the operator's station. Also specifically which transmission, shuttle on gear, or full hydrostatic?

The serial number tells me it is a 2500B, hydrostatic, gasoline powered, made in the USA, etc. These tractors end up with a significant number of drivetrain modifications, such as transmission and engine swaps.

There are other posts on the 2500B here that may be of help too: https://www.tractorforum.com/threads/ih-2500b-2514b-manuals.16971/page-5 and https://www.tractorforum.com/threads/international-2500-series-b-hydrostatic.35815/

Also look at posts on any of the IH hydro transmission tractors, if yours still has the hydro. The transmission remained pretty much the same across the entire IH hydro series of full size tractors.

Your definition of the problem may not indicate a problem. The hydro transmissions have no power without the engine running at rated RPM. Attempting to operate them at low engine speeds burns up the internal clutches as not enough hydraulic pressure is generated to lock them. If an operator operates them at low engine speeds they develop excessive clutch clearance, shed friction material into the sump and clog the oil pickup screen which requires going into the transmission to clean. It also makes them jerky to operate.


----------



## raymond basford (Jun 24, 2018)

RC Wells said:


> Post photos of the complete tractor, and the operator's station. Also specifically which transmission, shuttle on gear, or full hydrostatic?
> 
> The serial number tells me it is a 2500B, hydrostatic, gasoline powered, made in the USA, etc. These tractors end up with a significant number of drivetrain modifications, such as transmission and engine swaps.
> 
> ...


the tractor is an 4 cyl diesel shuttle on gear tranmission. everything looks like it is original with no obvious modifications.


----------



## raymond basford (Jun 24, 2018)

RC Wells said:


> Post photos of the complete tractor, and the operator's station. Also specifically which transmission, shuttle on gear, or full hydrostatic?
> 
> The serial number tells me it is a 2500B, hydrostatic, gasoline powered, made in the USA, etc. These tractors end up with a significant number of drivetrain modifications, such as transmission and engine swaps.
> 
> ...


----------



## raymond basford (Jun 24, 2018)

The trctor is an 4 cly diesel. It has shuttle shift for forward and reverse with manual shift for first through fourth with high low and neutral.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

I am going to give you more information than you may think pertinent, but when you go to get parts it will come in handy.

Tractor looks to be very clean and sound. Obviously had some work performed. In your ID number sequence the first three digits are the model code, the next four are the variation code (110 is gas-hydro, 096 or 100 is diesel - hydro, 094 or 100 is diesel syncroshift which is the four plus two you have), the U is the country code for the USA, and the digit sequence from from 200 on is the serial sequence number.

Now you may have the reason for the repaint. It was very common to swap in a diesel and switch to a synchronized four speed with the range control when the hydrostatic failed, and repairs were near impossible to obtain until the 90's when the aftermarket guys stepped up. It is also possible that it is one of the last of the 2500 series when IH raided parts bins to assemble the last of them. So, for parts keep the serial sequence number handy.

Whatever, you have a very desirable version of the 2500 series.

Now for your issue. You are going to need the repair and parts manuals. I suspect the intake screen is partially plugged, so you will be going fishing for that. The need to let off the throttle, stop, then change directional control, and bring the machine back up to operating RPM remains the same. The advantage of the shuttle is that the foot clutch is not needed, control is via the throttle and brakes for a full stop before changing direction, then throttle up to move again. Low throttle equates to low hydraulic pressure, clutch slippage, excessive shuttle clutch wear, and jerking when the hydraulic system compensates for the excessive wear of those clutches. Operating that way will crack/break the shuttle clutch housing too.

When you open the transmission to access the hydraulic screen, also inspect all the connections and tubes. If you see evidence of "washing" on the inside of the transmission housing start looking for one or more cracks in a tube.

There should also be a Foot/Inching valve that allows the hoe operator to scoot the tractor without damaging the shuttle clutch or having to use the shuttle. You want to read your operators manual, identify that control and be sure it is used. If that valve and control is absent, always use the hoe with the tractor in neutral, and scoot it with the hoe arm.


----------



## raymond basford (Jun 24, 2018)

I got the shop manuals,I found a broken spring in the bottom of forward/reverse pump.Finally located a new one and replaced. I am still having the same issue and shop manual says bad pump or broken line. Has anyone else had this issue? The shop manual does not show an interior screen. I put pressure gauge on and pressure is low unless you rev motor up above 1550 rpm basically full throttle.Should I just replace pump? about 700 if I can find one.


----------



## raymond basford (Jun 24, 2018)

raymond basford said:


> I got the shop manuals,I found a broken spring in the bottom of forward/reverse pump.Finally located a new one and replaced. I am still having the same issue and shop manual says bad pump or broken line. Has anyone else had this issue? The shop manual does not show an interior screen. I put pressure gauge on and pressure is low unless you rev motor up above 1550 rpm basically full throttle.Should I just replace pump? about 700 if I can find one.


I replaced the small shuttle shift pump and still have same issue, any thoughts on this?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

I would inspect the interior hydraulic lines for cracks.


----------

